# Posts deleted, no explanation



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2019)

I'd replied to a thread titled "grow a set" and while it got off to a very dodgy start I had hoped a bit of education of the OP could have been achieved or at least attempted.

However, the thread has quickly disappeared but I've had none of the usual alerts to explain the removal of posts. Why is that?

(Note: I'm not challenging moderation decision.)


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

I suspect the thread has gone into moderation until someone has time to look at it, hence the lack of notices. Personally, I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'd replied to a thread titled "grow a set" and while it got off to a very dodgy start I had hoped a bit of education of the OP could have been achieved or at least attempted.
> 
> However, the thread has quickly disappeared but I've had none of the usual alerts to explain the removal of posts. Why is that?
> 
> (Note: I'm not challenging moderation decision.)



The thread has been permanently moved to an area of the forum that is not accessible to our Members.

On a fast downward spiral from the off the thread was clearly problematic and we have decided to keep it off of the forum.

If anyone wishes to discuss the content matter with a less provocative title/opening post then please feel free to do so in NACA.

We can provide the linked content url if you wish.

Hope this helps you understand why it was moved.


----------

